# Canon EOS 5D Mark III revealed!



## b_gossweiler (Mar 2, 2012)

We knew it had to come ...
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do

Just checking my bank account 

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 2, 2012)

Who's a happy boy then?????

You'd better get rid of that HP printer for a Canon that will be "compatible" with the new camera!!!


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 2, 2012)

Beat - can I check your bank account too?  It certainly sounds like a great upgrade.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy Haggis said:


> Beat - can I check your bank account too?  It certainly sounds like a great upgrade.



... and I just bought a couple of spare batteries (€ 125.00 each) for my 1Ds this summer, to be prepared for when they would not be available anymore in the future :nod:

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually, I feel somewhat underwhelmed....maybe I was expecting rather more for the unexpectedly high price. Sure they've fixed the AF shortcomings, and there are improvements in other areas (e.g. low-light performance and an extra 2 fps), but I'm not seeing enough to justify the price. Certainly I won't be rushing to check my bank balance.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm impressed about the AF system, and the body seems to be better-built and more substantial in your hand than the Mark II (from what I read). I consider retiring my 1Ds Mark II at some point of time because of its lacking sensor cleaning and its weight/size, and I think the 5D Mark III makes a good candidate.

Beat


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 3, 2012)

I must agree with Jim about the price, it does seem a bit steep, still it will drop eventually. I do think there have been some major improvements - on paper at least! Time will tell.
There must be something wrong with me. I never wonder what changes will be made to the next generation of camera.  I'm quite happy with my 5D Mk2 and 60D, it's glass that keeps me on my toes. I'm looking at the top end coverage at the moment as I sometimes find 200mm inadequate. The 70-200mm f4 L is a lovely lens and I would miss it, but am considering the 70-300 L as a replacement. Can't afford to keep both, besides they wouldn't fit in my bag!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't worry, guys, I'm just a curmudgeon....you can call me Victor Meldrew!! I'm sure Beat will love it, and I'm equally sure I'll be quite envious when he gets it.....but the price will have to drop quite a lot for me to consider it.

Maybe I'll have to wait for the Mark IV....



> The 70-200mm f4 L is a lovely lens and I would miss it, but am  considering the 70-300 L as a replacement. Can't afford to keep both,  besides they wouldn't fit in my bag!



Think outside the box, man.....buy a bigger bag!


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 3, 2012)

TNG said:


> Don't worry, guys, I'm just a curmudgeon....you can call me Victor Meldrew!! I'm sure Beat will love it, and I'm equally sure I'll be quite envious when he gets it.....but the price will have to drop quite a lot for me to consider it.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to wait for the Mark IV....
> 
> ...



I wasn't getting at you Jim. I was on another photo forum yesterday, which is where I learned about the 5D 3. I looked through part of the thread (far too many posts!!!!) and that's how I noticed many saying they expected more from the upgrade.
As for the bigger bag - You cannot be serious!!  My problem is I switched to primes last year at the wide end and blew my budget by a considerable margin. I have the 10-22 which goes on my 450D which I had converted to IR, but for the wide stuff I use my Zeiss 21 ZE and 35 ZE.


----------



## viento (Mar 3, 2012)

This cam could be tempting me for a step over from Nikon D800 to Canon... I´ll wait and see...


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 4, 2012)

TNG said:


> ... I'm sure Beat will love it, and I'm equally sure I'll be quite envious when he gets it.....



Don't worry, Jim, it won't be soon ... The topic this year is heating replacement 

Beat


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 4, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Don't worry, Jim, it won't be soon ... The topic this year is heating replacement
> 
> Beat



Beat - surely the 5D Mk3 would solve that problem? I know it would give me a nice warm glow inside.


----------

